# 6 Line Telephone/DATA



## GregTheGreat (Sep 10, 2009)

I was asked to run a 6 line telephone system. I rarely work with telephones/data. I was wondering what the correct wire needed would be. I ran a 6 conductor "three pair' wire. They need data/telephone/debit etc.. I'm not sure what the other 3 lines would be. Is there a wire available for 6 lines? Am I going to have to run a second "3 pair"?


----------



## GregTheGreat (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm actually hoping they meant 6 wire not 6 lines...the guy hiring me actually brought the wire we needed to run but i'm unsure if we need to do two pulls for each box..


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

What kind of cable did he buy you?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry if I'm reading this wrong but do you mean 6 separate phone lines (as in 6 different numbers) or a 6 wire phone line where you terminate all six wires in the jacks?

6 wire line pinout:











I use cat5 or 6 for voice/data and leave the brown pair off for phone.


----------



## GregTheGreat (Sep 10, 2009)

chewy said:


> What kind of cable did he buy you?


 
it was a 24/6, basic 3 pair wire....i was just told they needed 6 lines i'm going to just have their data guy who is going to terminate it take a look at it with me tomorrow, i was just hoping i had it 100% complete without having to double check with him.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> Sorry if I'm reading this wrong but do you mean 6 separate phone lines (as in 6 different numbers) or a 6 wire phone line where you terminate all six wires in the jacks?
> 
> 6 wire line pinout:
> 
> ...


Exactly, I would also up sell that you run a dual to each I/O.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

More than likely, if it is truly a 6 line phone system, it will be a digital system. You can pull a 4pr cat5 for each phone. If it's a analog system you would need to pull a 6pr for each phone. Either case would require a seperate wire for data/debit etc.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

GregTheGreat said:


> it was a 24/6, basic 3 pair wire....i was just told they needed 6 lines i'm going to just have their data guy who is going to terminate it take a look at it with me tomorrow, i was just hoping i had it 100% complete without having to double check with him.


24/6 is 24 gauge/6 prs (12 conductors) not 3 pr.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Most likely it is digital, theres not too many after 3 lines that are analog unless its a 1A2.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

sarness said:


> Most likely it is digital, theres not too many after 3 lines that are analog unless its a 1A2.


Put in a bunch of 4 line analogs that required 2 RJ14 jacks.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

4 line phones are probably the worst invention ever. Nothing but problems.
I am guessing this customer has a phone system with 6 outside lines, and who knows how many extensions. Run 4 pair cat 3 to each location for phone, in that case.

TyWrapp, this worries me..."I use cat5 or 6 for voice/data and leave the brown pair off for phone."
I would never do that...always all four pairs for data. Gigabit and power over ethernet require it.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> 4 line phones are probably the worst invention ever. Nothing but problems.
> I am guessing this customer has a phone system with 6 outside lines, and who knows how many extensions. Run 4 pair cat 3 to each location for phone, in that case.
> 
> TyWrapp, this worries me..."I use cat5 or 6 for voice/data and leave the brown pair off for phone."
> I would never do that...always all four pairs for data. Gigabit and power over ethernet require it.


I think you misunderstood, for data connections I use 4 pair, if they are not using rj45 for voice I use 3 pair rj25.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

OK fair enough.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> 4 line phones are probably the worst invention ever. Nothing but problems.
> I am guessing this customer has a phone system with 6 outside lines, and who knows how many extensions. Run 4 pair cat 3 to each location for phone, in that case.
> 
> TyWrapp, this worries me..."I use cat5 or 6 for voice/data and leave the brown pair off for phone."
> I would never do that...always all four pairs for data. Gigabit and power over ethernet require it.


I run cat5 for phones (reason is, can't get cat 3 anymore). But it's not a bad idea, it can be rewired for data later if need be.

Z had me confused also. I thought he was using blue, orange, green for data and pulling the brown out for phone.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Can't get Cat 3? Since when? Pretty sure Graybar stocks it.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Can't get Cat 3? Since when? Pretty sure Graybar stocks it.


I'm sure it's available , we just don't stock it. Used to be able to get any type of wire, not no more. Cat 5 4 pr, 25 pr, 100 pr is standard stock. Anything else is special order. I needed some plenum wire for a job...unavailable. Boss said "can not get it". After 4 weeks of bickering with my boss about its availablity, I told the customer they would need to supply the wire. Now thats good customer service :001_huh:


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

That's pretty crappy. I run plenum for just about everything here. That way I cover my behind with the codes.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion guys, I should have said data and phone are separate pulls... :thumbsup:


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Put in a bunch of 4 line analogs that required 2 RJ14 jacks.


I was going to clarify, most 3 line analog phones have 2 jacks, as do 4 line versions.

I have never seen a 4 line analog with only one rj11 (except for a 1A2 I converted)

And yeah, 4 line analog phones sux!


----------

